
Show HN: Pixelcheetah – Analytics Using HTTP Requests - forum301
https://pixelcheetah.com/?ref=hackernews
======
forum301
Hey hackers, look what I've built!

Few months ago I needed an address I can send requests to and have the
requests saved in a database I can run SQL queries on.

When I haven't found something like that online I decided to build
Pixelcheetah.

Pixelcheetah allows you to track anything by making HTTP requests to your
pixel address. The query parameters are mapped to database columns and you get
full SQL access to your data.

It's already being used by a few performance marketing companies (as tracking
with a pixel is what they need).

It's completely serverless so it doesn't experience downtime and it can scale
endlessly (100B/day is the highest so far).

Hope you find it as useful as I do, I'd love to get your feedback.

